# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Ошибка структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы в 8.2

## Oksana Ksya

Помогите пожалуйста разобрать проблему....

Ситуация в том что установлены

1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.9.260) 
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.14.4)

при обновлении конфигурации выдает ошибку
 "структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы"

что делать - не понимаю :(

----------


## sergius2a

посмотри в свойствах конфигурации пункт использования совместимости с 8.1, нужно устнаовить не использовать

----------


## Sharik1c

Сейчас дистры обновлений для многих конфигураций выходят и под 8.1 и под 8.2, нужно подбирать под свою платформу.
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 под начали выпускать под 8.2 только с 1.6.20.6 релиза.
Можно попробовать сразу обновиться с установки (*.cf)  http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=11336

----------


## Vdeg

У меня выдаётся сообщение "Структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы" при попытке обновить Конфигурацию *Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5.30.4* через поддержку на версию 2.5.31.4.



База данных была сконвертирована на 1С 8.2, запущена платформой 1С 8.2.13.202.

:confused:

Вопрос : как же всё-таки следует обновлять эту конфигурацию?

----------

